# Luft '46 - a Heinkel long range jet bomber



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Fantastic Plastic/Anagrand's resin kit of one of Heinkel's proposals for a 6-jet bomber, designed to carry a 3000kg bomb load 28,000km:



















Lots more pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/he-lrb.html

This is a VERY good, clean little 1/144 scale resin lit, with a waterclear resin canopy, and marvelous parts fit - that is, unless you're a giant klutz like me and misalign parts just as the superglue sets.

I used some Aeromaster decals for the main markings, and the kit's jBot decals for the squadron markings. The 70/71 green is some antique Floquil paint that still works!

I weighted the nose with lots of lead, but it wasn't enough - hence the rod.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks perfectly like an ancestor of the Handley Page Victor.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

never saw this one before, nice!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work! The Germans certainly had some very cool and futuristic designs way back in the 1940's.

- Denis


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

dklange said:


> Beautiful work! The Germans certainly had some very cool and futuristic designs way back in the 1940's.
> 
> - Denis


Kind of scary, isn't it.


----------

